# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مشاوره برای تغییر رشته

## MohoMo

سلام بچه ها من امسال کنکور 91 رو میگم کنکور دادم و رتبم شد 77000 میدونم خیلی پایینه ولی من هیچی نخوندم البته رشتمم ریاضیه حالا میخام با جدیت تجربی بخونم ولی خیلی استرسم بالاست که قبول میشم یا نه البته ازاد هم شرکت میکنم حالا اگه میشه بگید چه رتبه ای میخوام که پزشکی یا پرستاری دانشگاه ملی روزانه ، شبانه و ازاد که قبول شم لطفا راهنماییم کنید ..

ممنون از جوابتون :34:

----------


## یاس

> سلام بچه ها من امسال کنکور 91 رو میگم کنکور دادم و رتبم شد 77000 میدونم خیلی پایینه ولی من هیچی نخوندم البته رشتمم ریاضیه حالا میخام با جدیت تجربی بخونم ولی خیلی استرسم بالاست که قبول میشم یا نه البته ازاد هم شرکت میکنم حالا اگه میشه بگید چه رتبه ای میخوام که پزشکی یا پرستاری دانشگاه ملی روزانه ، شبانه و ازاد که قبول شم لطفا راهنماییم کنید ..
> 
> ممنون از جوابتون


سلام.بستکی داره بخای کجا قبول شی و مشمول کدوم سهمیه باشی جنسیت هم تاثیر داره

----------


## یاس

بستکی داره بخای کجا قبول شی ومشمول کدوم سهمیه باشی جنسیت هم تاثیر داره دوست عزیز :22:

----------


## biology

> سلام بچه ها من امسال کنکور 91 رو میگم کنکور دادم و رتبم شد 77000 میدونم خیلی پایینه ولی من هیچی نخوندم البته رشتمم ریاضیه حالا میخام با جدیت تجربی بخونم ولی خیلی استرسم بالاست که قبول میشم یا نه البته ازاد هم شرکت میکنم حالا اگه میشه بگید چه رتبه ای میخوام که پزشکی یا پرستاری دانشگاه ملی روزانه ، شبانه و ازاد که قبول شم لطفا راهنماییم کنید ..
> 
> ممنون از جوابتون


دوست عزیز از ریاضی به تجربی اومدن برای قبولی تو رشته های دکترا که ارزوی خیلی ها است ولی چند نفر از کسایی که تغییر رشته میدن موفقن؟ متاسفانه بچه ها به جای اینکه به فکر درس خوندن باشن دنبال کارنامه و درصد و .... از این دست چیزها هستن در درجه اول درس خوندن مهمه و بعد از ان دنبال کارنامه و تراز قبولی ،قبولی در رشته پرستاری خیلی راحت تر از پزشکی است و قابل مقایسه نیست و میتونی با کمی پشتکار و برنامه و منابع درست در در جه اول به پرستاری و بعد به پزشکی برسی و همه اینا دست خودت است  موفق باشی

----------


## Shayan

دوست من تقریباً با رتبه 77000 و اینکه هیچی نخوندی که نشون میده تو ریاضیات و فیزیک هم از پایه مشکل داری و حالا می خوای درسایی به سنگینی زیست و زمین شناسی رو هم بهش اضافه کنی و ... تقریباً غیر ممکن هست که روزانه قبول بشی ولی اگه اراده پولادینی داشته باشی این هم ممکن میشه. ولی به نظرم به سراسری الآن زیاد فکر نکن، برو آزاد و تو مقاطع بالاتر سعی کن وارد دانشگاه های سراسری بشی.

پاینده باشید.

----------


## بیات

بااین رتبت به فکردانشگاه روزانه نباش ازاد بخون راحت

----------


## shjafari92

بچه ها اینقدر انرژی منفی ندید!!!!
هیچ چیز غیر ممکن نیست 
من سراغ دارم فردی رو که سال اول حتی مجاز نشد اما سال بعدش رتبش 3رقمی شد
همه چیز بستگی به اراده خود فرد داره من که میگم به فکر روزانه و بهترین نتیجه باش البته خودت باید شرایط رو ایده آل کنی و یک مسیر منطقی رو طی کنی
آرزوی موفقیت دارم واست.

----------


## Shayan

ما نگفتیم ممکن نیست ولی با توجه به وضعیت حاضر به روزی بالای 18 ساعت مطالعه نیاز داره!

----------


## بیات

من نظرم عوض شد عالی بخون البته بابرنامه ریزی صددرصدقبولی

----------


## shjafari92

ممنون از دوستان .....
اما 18ساعت هم نمیخواد چرا سخت میگیرید!

----------


## Alireza

آره بخون تجربی راحت میتونی پزشکی قبول شی البته نه دانشگاه های تاپ رو.

----------


## Shayan

آقای رامین کنکور که اینقدر تبلیغ جزوه های تاپت رو می کنی من نمونه های داخل سایتت رو یه نگاهی انداختم، چه چیز خارق العاده ای تو این جزوه ها (جز دست نویس بودنشون که خوندنشون رو سخت می کنه) هست؟ مثلاً چه تفاوتی داره با کتاب های مبتکران و گاج و قلمچی؟ واقعاً کنکور فقط شده یک بازار.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Juddy Abbott

تو میتونی.باید آینده ت رو با دستای خودت بسازی.تلاش وهدف و اراده 3اصل مهمن.به هدفت برس.منم دقیقا مثل توام.ان شاءالله همو دانشگاه تهران ببنیم.به امید اون روز 
 :16:

----------


## Juddy Abbott

من احساس میکنم جوابی ک میخاد شماها درست بهش ج ندادید.آخه منم همین مشکلو دارم.جوابمو توی جوابای شما پیدا نکردم.راستی تو میتونی با روزی10سا@مفید دکتری بیاری.یادت باشه مفید :40:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام بچه ها من امسال کنکور 91 رو میگم کنکور دادم و رتبم شد 77000 میدونم خیلی پایینه ولی من هیچی نخوندم البته رشتمم ریاضیه حالا میخام با جدیت تجربی بخونم ولی خیلی استرسم بالاست که قبول میشم یا نه البته ازاد هم شرکت میکنم حالا اگه میشه بگید چه رتبه ای میخوام که پزشکی یا پرستاری دانشگاه ملی روزانه ، شبانه و ازاد که قبول شم لطفا راهنماییم کنید ..
> 
> ممنون از جوابتون


سلام. 
با توکل به خدا و اراده هر چیزی ممکن میشه.
به هیچ وجه دست از تلاش برندارید. با برنامه درس بخونید. 
سعی کنید مفهومی بخونید و هر روز 20 دقیقه بیشتر از روز قبل درس بخونید. کیفیت مطالعه اهمیتش بیشتر از کمیت و مدت زمان مطالعه هست.
بخونید و مشکلات و سوالاتون رو در انجمن مربوطه مطرح کنید بهتون کمک می کنیم. البته کمک اصلی رو از خدای بزرگ و اراده و تلاش خودتون بخواین.
موفق باشید

----------

